# Curbside score



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got this on the way home from work. I love garbage picking


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good find!!!One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to deliver up to 400 papers 7 days a week and I can't tell you the great finds I got. I still have the antique milk can.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love garbage picking


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love road side bargains, antiques, ebay, etc. I live in the past with my furnishings.


----------

